# My nephew is growing so fast.



## Foffen (Jun 2, 2006)

About 9 months ago (I think), I posted a picture of me and my little nephew (here it is: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29557).
Well, the little guy is growing faster than I could ever imagine, and now he is is walking around in our livingroom. I wanted to show you some of the pics that I have been taking of him the last weeks. I will also add the picture from 9 months ago, so you can see the difference. Sorry for the double post, if that should have been avoided. 
1. This is the newest one. My nephew to the left, along with his second cousin.






2. This one here is about a month old.





3.


			
				*Bob* said:
			
		

> Just imagine what this picture will mean to you when the little guy is all grown up.


This is the one from the mentioned thread.





Thanks for looking.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 2, 2006)

Those are niiiiiice shots, Foffen!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Mad Jester (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm usually not one for baby photos, but that last one just melts me for some reason. And makes me laugh, all at the same time. The older gentlemen looks really comfy and loving and then the baby has that bewildered 'EH?' look on his face, it's priceless. The black and white, also, is a nice touch. A photobook of these pictures would be even better, I know viovio.com offers baby books for a really good price. So then they can last a long time and all that! =)


----------



## WNK (Jun 2, 2006)

Awww what a cutie!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mansi (Jun 2, 2006)

awwwwwww so cute! beautiful eyes 
and wonderful shots for the album   
thanks for sharing


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 2, 2006)

I am happy you are putting up that photo of you ("the older gentleman", if I may quote The Mad Jester ) and your little nephew again, that phone photo from way back when he was still very new and very little along with the up-to-date ones. He has such lovely eyes!


----------



## Alison (Jun 2, 2006)

What a great comparison. He's grown so much and he's lucky to have someone in his life to document it so well


----------



## Foffen (Jun 3, 2006)

aww.. Thank you guys. Your comments are priceless! As soon as I get a photo of him walking, I will show you guys. 

Thank you again for your comments.


----------

